# Pensacola gun show



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

This weekend anybody going?? I'm going to find a few good deals lol :001_huh:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

always the same old S**t, not going to waste the time or gas...good luck


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll go -- just to waste $6 and get away from the "honey-do" list...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

ill b there

have a few things to pick up


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Do any of you guys ever actually find a good deal on anything at the gun shows? Only thing I ever hear about are over priced guns.


----------



## tideline01 (May 26, 2010)

The gun show's are a joke .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got to run over to Tallahassee tomorrow or I would probably go. 
I like to go just to see what people are walking around selling. Haven't found a good deal at a table in years. I have had good luck selling a few things though.


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

The only reason I go to the gun show is to pick up some random item that I can't find in town, or don't feel like ordering. The guns are overpriced, plus if you have been to one show, you will see the same people and the same stuff every time after that. There is a guy that makes really great flint strikers that I want to check out and maybe pick up another. Maybe a good place to sell a gun to someone if your price is lower than the ones there, which isn't hard. I usually pick up reloading supplies when it comes, but I'm all set now, so I don't see myself trying to wade through the crowd this weekend.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

most deals are from the walkers ====like me====

i have only came out on top 1 time with a dealer and i think that was the saiga 12 for the DPMS LR308 last show

i have bought $5-10 holsters and resold them for $55-75


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was hoping to find a 1911


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going and my e-mail say's it $7.00 now. Very few deals, but a good way to look and handle stuff then go home and order on line for the best price. :whistling:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Really, when you think about it, it's not surprising that most of the guns on the tables are high. Most of the dealers are from out of town. They have to spend gas to get down here plus a night in a hotel and meals. Plus the cost of the tables so they might be in the hole $300 or $400 before they even get started.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yes, and that's why it's called a gun "show" and not a gun "sale". 

Rick


----------



## Austin01WS6 (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with alot of you guys. Every time I go I see the same stuff. The only reason to go is if you are looking for something in particular. I went to find a particular Kimber. I found it and saved about $150-200.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

I like to go , you can get good deals , I got a mossberg persuader , marlin 30 /30 , Make a cash offer the last day and usually do pretty good . Never bought online , how does that work ? next show is november 19 . looking for a glock mod 29 .


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Online purchases: Find what you want, pay the seller, find a local FFL to transfer through, have local FFL send a copy of their license to the seller, seller ships to your FFL, pay your FFL a transfer fee.

The above is the most complicated. It can be easier if it's long guns and not crossing state lines.

Have done several online purchases through Gary Bamonte in Milton. He only charges $26 for the paperwork and the transfer. Very happy with his service. You obviously have to pay the shipping and the transfer fee but I've been able to save a couple of hundred some times. Gunbroker is a good place to start.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Do a lot of guys go there with cash? I thought about hitting the milton gun show to try and sell a couple of handguns but wasn't sure it'd be worth it. Might try the Pensacola show.

Good point on the "show" vice "sale". I've done most of my purchases online because of the better prices.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

$20 + bg ck $5.00 = $25 AT USA
$25 STYX's total.
hand guns go to buck/bass there fee last time was $35 total


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Chevelle,

Is that their transfer fee? Gary's is advertised as $20 but comes to $26 after background check and taxes.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

20 + background ck 5 = 25

buck bass 35

styx 20 + 5


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

where is Gary's


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

There should be no sales tax on a transfer - it is a service...


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info ,


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

where's a good online store ?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Bud's Gun Shop

www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Chevelle,

Gary Bamonte is in Milton

www.bamontesfirearms.com


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

I will do some price comparisons the gun show to buds . just to see . I can already say the glocks were cheaper at the fairground gun show , however that was last spring .


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Do a lot of guys go there with cash? I thought about hitting the milton gun show to try and sell a couple of handguns but wasn't sure it'd be worth it. Might try the Pensacola show.
> 
> Good point on the "show" vice "sale". I've done most of my purchases online because of the better prices.


You would be surprised at the number of guys walking around with a pocket full of $100.00 dollar bills. If you have what they are looking for or something that they consider a deal you're in luck. Cold hard cash for a cold hard gun. Always price the gun fifty dollars higher than you'll take, and then let them talk you down fifty dollars. That way everybody wins. :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

saw one guy once drop about 6k at the Pensacola show and he is at all of them


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I haven't been to the Pensacola gun show in 1.5 years every time I go I see the same people same junk and same annoying stun gun guy. The private sales are the only thing to go for and those are somewhat slow in the past few shows I went to.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't forget the witch who gets bent out of shape if you don't let her stamp your hand...


----------

